# Wie kann ich ein Objekt auf Tastendruck vor & zurück bew



## Casi (1. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

stellt euch mal ein Pendel vor, welches einmal hin und einmal zurückschwingt. Ich möchte das ganze mit Tastendruck starten können. Mein Tastendruck und Universe usw... funktioniert. Nur ich bekomme es nicht hin das er die Hin als auch die Rückbewegung ausführt. Ich kann zwar zwei RotationInterpolatoren setzen, aber damit ist es ja nicht getan, der weiß ja nicht das er sie hintereinander ausführen muß. Wie geht sowas?

Danke, für Eure Hilfe,

Casi


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Jun 2005)

Du könntest nur einen verwenden, und einen Konstruktor von Alpha verwenden, bei dem die Bewegung vor- und wieder zurückggeht.
http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/javax/media/j3d/Alpha.html


----------



## MPW (4. Jun 2005)

Nimm einfach ein Behavior!


----------



## Casi (5. Jun 2005)

Danke, das mit dem Konstruktor war ein guter Hinweis, ich hatte immer nur die einfachere Variante benutzt, jetzt läuft es, danke Euch!

Casi


----------

